# What is the best baitcast reel for the money.



## eunit79

I have been using a ABU Ambassuedor reel C3 for less than year and had it for more than 6 six years but did not use till now because of frustration and I am still learning to use a baitcast. I have 3 Quantum spinning reels that are good quality. Is there a baitcast reel that would be better for me to learn on? Also what is the best baitcast for the money? After looking at the reviews at bps, I am not totally convinced the reviews aren't biased, I guess I could be wrong. Any input is much appreciated and welcome. Thank you for your advice and help.


----------



## leeabu

The C3 is a great reel. I would not recomend buying another baitcaster until you get the hang of baitcasting using the C3. The rod length and action, line and lure weight and type are all things that also need to be considered when using a baitcaster. There is no such this as the best reel for the money to cover every situation and every angler. However the C3 is a great value in a very versitile baitcasting reel.


----------



## sbreech

I agree with leeabu - the C3 is a very nice reel. A round ABU was my first baitcaster. After using it (and a Shimano Cardiff) for a while, I realized that I don't really like the round baitcasters, so I started searching for a balance of good performance and a nice price. What I landed on was a Quantum Accurist AC501PT (since I prefer left handed). I now own 3, one spooled with 8# trilene, one with 12# fluorocarbon, and one with 30# Crystal Fusion for catfishing. Each one performs well - smooth enough drag for bassin' and saugeyes, and tough enough for 35#+ catfish. Since they change models every year like cars, you can always get a year or 2 model, new in box, for a great price:

Quantum Accurist AC501PT

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Snakecharmer

When learning to cast start out with a 1/2 oz sinker. Anything lighter is too hard to learn with. Go practice in your front yard or back yard or find a big green space. Somewhere where you don't has to worry about overhead wires branches etc.


----------



## Jerk Bait

Here is a websight that test fishing rods, reels etc.

http://www.tackletour.com/menureels.html


----------



## Shortdrift

BAITCASTER INSTRUCTIONS

Easiest rod to work with (IMO) is a mediun action.
Spool your reel up with some 10 or 12# mono to start, suggest a medium price mono so it is fairly limp and be sure to fill the spool. Attach your weight and set the reel controls per the manufacturers instructions.
Be sure to start with enough casting weight, say 1/2 or 5/8 ounce. Use an overhand delivery, not sidearm to start, and use your thumb to control the speed of and stop the spool. Your thumb should be in contact with the exposed side edge of the spool, not the center of the spool and line. If there is wind blowing, be sure to start off casting downwind as that will save a lot of backlash. Hope this helps get you started.


----------



## lang99

i really like the bps pro qualifier, it has a dual braking system which makes it hard to backlash. they are $100 but go on sale a couple times a year for $79. 
imo the best baitcaster for the money.


----------



## gobrowntruck21

Shortdrift said:


> BAITCASTER INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Easiest rod to work with (IMO) is a mediun action.
> Spool your reel up with some 10 or 12# mono to start, suggest a medium price mono so it is fairly limp and be sure to fill the spool. Attach your weight and set the reel controls per the manufacturers instructions.
> Be sure to start with enough casting weight, say 1/2 or 5/8 ounce. Use an overhand delivery, not sidearm to start, and use your thumb to control the speed of and stop the spool. Your thumb should be in contact with the exposed side edge of the spool, not the center of the spool and line. If there is wind blowing, be sure to start off casting downwind as that will save a lot of backlash. Hope this helps get you started.


I'm curious as to why you say thumb is to contact the exposed side edge of spool and not the center of spool and line? I'm in season 2 of baitcasters and still have at least 1 major disaster each time out and wonder if this could be a culprit. Heat/Friction?


----------



## TheDrake

Bass Pro Qualifier!!


----------



## lotaluck

I have tried many reels over the years and have came to the conclusion that if it has a all alluminum frame you will be just fine. I have bought some graphinte framed reels in the past and they are not as smooth and tend to scream real loud when you give it a good cast, though for some I am sure they would work just fine. The most expensive reels I have are Shimano curados and they are great but probably not much if any better than the $79.00 quantum ac500 that I have been using for over 7 years now. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GetSnagged

Shimano curado, retails $180. Best reel Under $200. Shimano citica $120 best bang for buck hands down.


----------



## Tokugawa

lang99 said:


> i really like the bps pro qualifier, it has a dual braking system which makes it hard to backlash. they are $100 but go on sale a couple times a year for $79.
> imo the best baitcaster for the money.


All reviews are biased. 

I've owned the Curado 201E7, the BPS PQ, Revo S and now have a few Daiwas.

For the non-Daiwa reels, I thought the BPS was the best value. Decent bearings, decent drag, good spool rotation and the DBS system is great...especially for learning. Frankly, I think it is better put together than the Curado E. The E7 has waaaaay too much backplay in the handle. The Revo S was also stout and has a great drag.

For under $100 - the BPS PQ. For under $200, a Revo of some flavor.

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Pigsticker

IMHO the shimano curado, the green one 201 is the standard for low profile reels and Abu 5001/c4 is the standard for canister style. 

I learned on a c4 lefty bought new on eBay for $40 about a decade ago. I too had gave up earlier surprisingly on a sweet shimano Calcutta. I had no coaching, was using too light line 8lb mono and didn't realize there's 500 videos on YouTube on exactly how to set it up and cast. I learned this on my 2nd go round. Cool thing about the c4/5001 (its the same reel by 2 different names right?) Is u only have to set the tension knob, no internal brakes. But I found the big reel palmed all day really fatigued my hand. So I went with a big 301 curado and its the highest quality object I've ever owned period. Its expensive but its worth it IMO. I plan on using for a long time maintenance free.

My best advice. Spool with cheap 20-25 lb eagle claw line for 2 reasons. First, when u get a ratsnest its easier to work with than light line or braid because its stiff and easy to see and inexpensive to cut out at about $6 for 1000 yards. Secondly, the heavier the line, the less of it fits on a spool so when the spool is freely spinning while midcast its not spinning as fast as a light line would And therefore is easier to control IMO. Don't cast into the wind. Use minimum 5/8 oz. Use 6'6 m/mh rod depending on brand nothing shorter. Make overhand cast and release at 1 o'clock which is considerably earlier than using spinning equip. U cast more up and hard and aim past your target, that's what thumbing the spool is for to drop it within a foot of shore all day with minimal splash. Getting that close consistently with a spinnerbait is easy after awhile and really outproduces spinning equipment when casting at targets. After tying on lure hold rod at 45 degree angle and ideal is the lure slowly decends to ground without overspooling without u thumbing spool at all.

Also if u buy a reel with internal brakes just set it originally at half resistance and fine tune with tension knob. If its a knob 0-10 set at 5. Or if like a curado with what looks like a six spoked wagon wheel just set 3 of the 6 brakes/caps on and 3 off, rotating order, on-off-on-off,etc

Start tight early in the day/career and slowly with confidence gained loosen up the knob little by little and one day you'll be chuckin it wide open for distance. Also eventually lightening line up. I stopped at 15lb and am staying there. Also incorporating better line eventually. 

And Roland Martin even wrote in one of his books that even he still gets an overspooled tangled mess on occasion.


----------



## robertj298

The Ambassadors are great reels for the money. I'd go with the 4600 c3 or c4. I've seen the C3s at walmarts for $69.The 4600 series are fairly small profile for a round reel. If you can afford it the curados are great low profile reels that last forever. I have 4 of the original cu200s that I still use.


----------



## Crazyheaven

The tension knob is the most important when starting. The tighter it is the shorter your cast and the less chance of a birdnest if you cast wrong or forget your thumb. Just keep loosing it as you get better. I would set the brake in the middle.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I would go with the Shimano Curado,either the fast retrieve 200E7,or the good all around 200E5.Both are very good reels to learn on,and they're both under $200.00.


----------



## leeabu

The profile of the Ambassadeur 5600 and 6600 is the same as the 4600. The difference is the width and weight. FYI


----------



## jobu

Absolutely!!



getsnagged said:


> shimano citica $120 best bang for buck hands down.


----------



## Dan44149

A good cheap ($80) baitcaster is the Shimano Caenan. Once properly tuned, it'll never backlash.


----------

